# OFFICIAL Cleburne ADBA Show Pics - June 12 & 13, 2010



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so we got back yesterday afternoon around 5:30pm Tx time, Penny could no longer stand the heat, she was getting a bit stressed so I packed up and came home so I didn't get any pics from the 4th show or the 2nd show on Sunday. But I will post what I have and others can add to it 

1st Show Sat. - Judge Brad Wickham
My niece, Villayna showing Penny in Jr. Handler class age 8 & younger - 
This was her very first show and her first time handling Penny, they got a 3rd place ribbon and a medal for participating - 








































Showing the Judge Penny's teeth  - 








lol we gotta work on her actually walking Penny, she looks to me for direction and not my niece, lol - 








The heat was killin us, lol - 








with our ribbon - 








hahaha and this is the same little boy who cleaned up at the Georgetown, Tx show, his dog is awesome and so is he, he is goona be great when he gets older  - 









And my niece and Penny after the first show with their ribbon and medal, I was SUPER proud of both of them, really super super proud, they both did great in the ring and yes Penny and I wnet ofr Judge's Choice this show but I knew we had no chance, is ok I love my Pooh Bear all the same, she is a winner in my book and the Judge even commented on how calm and well mannered she was. I love my Pooh Bear - 









alright now for the rest of the pics, lo, sorry had to brag 
Just some random pics.
I really liked this girl, she was gorgeous - 
























This is my friend Shannon from BIO Kennels with Whoop Ass, yes that is her name, she is almost 10 years old - 








OMG I LOVED this dog, she was freakin gorgeous, her coat, her eyes, and 3/4 of her tail looked like it had been dipped ni black paint, lol - 








This was Ch of Ch, I believe, male and female pics - 
















And after the show we stood in line and had Judge Brad W. sign our ribbon, he was a really nice guy and very nice to my niece. - 








This girl was so sweet, she liked us a lot, she reminds me a lot of Penny's dam, she actually liked my niece and wanted love from her - 
























Can't remember what class this was, but this is a friend of mine - 








Tom Lundberg, really great guy with his male in the same calss, love this dog's face - 








A male from Blaizen kennels - 









2nd Show 6-12-2010 - Judge Pat Brisco - 
6-9 mo. Puppy class - 
Roses and Thorns "Big Son" owned by Loretta Parr








Axiom Kennels and his pup - 








Roses and Thorns "Krusher" owned by my friend Mike Wheeler - 








Same puppy class - 6 to 9 mo. - 








This guy reminded me way more of penny's dam, if ya put the two together it would have been her,lol - 








Boogieman and "Festus"?? - 








Judge lookin at "Big Son" - 








Judge lookin at "Krusher" - 








Krusher lookin pretty  - 
















"Big Son" lookin up mom-lady's shorts  - 








More pups  - 
















































See it really was that hot, lol - 









And I took these before I left so everyone could see the size differnece in "Krusher" and "Big Son" from Roses and Thorns Kennels, lol - 
"Big Son" is on the left & "Krusher" is on the right - 









































Ok so that's all I have, enjoy all, sorry I was lazy this year


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Great pictures :


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am kinda bumbed you didin't post any pics of us, I saw your dog penny out there and thought it was her but wasn't sure. here are some pics I took. This is terra some of you might reconize her.
View attachment 6917

this is Ray Charels one of my fav dogs ever, he is heavy chinaman.
View attachment 6918
And here is me and Dooney taking our first best in show ever under Joe Buford.
View attachment 6919

Here is Dooney in show form in the ring.
View attachment 6920

Great show alot of awesome people out there. It was pretty hot. but we had fun.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for sharing both of you


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OOHH! I loved this! It looked so FUN! Look at Ms. Penny, lookin' all cute lol!! I loved Krusher and Terra, totally cute little biscuits lol! OMG it must have been really hot out there! Yall should have had a cold wet towel on your heads or shoulders lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I really do apologize for not getting any more pics, is hard to so in the heat and keeping up with a 4 year old, I wish you had said hi to me, lol. And I do remember seeing Terra at one point and CONGRATS on yoru wins with your boy  And now I see why I never saw you guys, y'all were across the ring from me, lol. Next time ya see me say something bro. And I swear next time to get better pics 

lol Annie, I was so proud, we do hve soem work to do but I reall y was proud


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats to the both of you! What a great showing by all the doggies. Very fine representations of this breed.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I know now it was you but I wasn't sure, I didn't take many pics either me nad my boy would go out and sit in the car with the ac on. Penny looks so good and she is in great shape and getting better. Good job in the jr handles with her and your niece.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics you guys and congrats  Your niece is super cute Tye I love the after pic with the ribbon  Good job guys


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Congrats to the both of you! What a great showing by all the doggies. Very fine representations of this breed.


Thank you very much, it was a great show 



Rudy4747 said:


> I know now it was you but I wasn't sure, I didn't take many pics either me nad my boy would go out and sit in the car with the ac on. Penny looks so good and she is in great shape and getting better. Good job in the jr handles with her and your niece.


lol Rudy, no worries bro, just holler at me next time, I finally got to meet Lady Rampage from here too at this show, awesome lady. And I had to put Penny in the car several times as well, I think I used like just over a 1/4 tank of gas for her in two days, man it was hot, lol. Thank you so much for the compliments on my girl, I heart so very much, and my niece and I have some work to do to compete with that little boy who won but thank you, we will get there 



kg420 said:


> Great pics you guys and congrats  Your niece is super cute Tye I love the after pic with the ribbon  Good job guys


aww thanks so much Krystal, I think I am gonna have that pic framed


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures! Penny looked so happy congrats for getting her out there and taking a 3rd in Jr's. I wonder if Zorro was out there this weekend I know he said he was going to the show.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You did a great job this past weekend Tye! I love the pix, esp of your niece with Penny! Don't sweat the small stuff, like not getting enough pix *hint hint*, lol. I totally understand about the heat. TX is no fun in the summer time... Give Penny a scratch behind the ears for me and tell her Good Girl for me!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Great pictures! Penny looked so happy congrats for getting her out there and taking a 3rd in Jr's. I wonder if Zorro was out there this weekend I know he said he was going to the show.


Thanks so much Lisa, I cannot tell you all how proud I was of them both, she will always be a star in my book, but I know she is not ADBA quality, lol. But all the Judge's loved her temperment.  Thanks again girl 

p.s. Lisa tell me who Zorro is and I will tell you if I saw them or not, lol ;0



ThaLadyPit said:


> You did a great job this past weekend Tye! I love the pix, esp of your niece with Penny! Don't sweat the small stuff, like not getting enough pix *hint hint*, lol. I totally understand about the heat. TX is no fun in the summer time... Give Penny a scratch behind the ears for me and tell her Good Girl for me!


awww Bev, I am truely please, and yes you of all people would know about this heat, they did however install new BIG ASS FANS, yes that is what they were called, in the ceiling, like three of them it helped a lot. Girl I was disappointed in myself for not getting more pics, lol. It was just so hot, such a whiny baby I am, lol. Penny sends licks your way and says thanks for having faith in her


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That would be a great one to frame  So cute


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rudy! Thanks for getting a pic of Terra. And OMG congrats on your win. That's awesome!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Great pictures! Penny looked so happy congrats for getting her out there and taking a 3rd in Jr's. I wonder if Zorro was out there this weekend I know he said he was going to the show.


Yes he was out there he stood right next to Ozzy during two of the champ classes. He looked great. And Terra is way cute they had to keep watering her down, she is so pretty. and the lady from Matrix (sorry I forget her name) was super nice and gave me some good advise.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That would be Diana. She's good people. She was like "there was this one guy there, I think his name was Rudy..." and I was like "yeah, I already met him." LOL! ETA: Terra is a sensible soul. When it gets hot, she finds somewhere shady to lay down. She aint about to exert herself needlessly.


----------

